# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  صور طرائف رياضية مضحكة وغريبة.. عّ كيف كيفكم !!

## ابراهيم الموت

امامكم صور طرائف رياضية غريبة ومضحكة , احترنا كثيرا عندما شاهدناها , ولكن في النهاية علمنا  


ان لكل رياضة كواليس تخصها.

----------


## غسق الدجى

السلام 

ماطلعت ليي الصور..

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

(5) مضحكيين خيوه والله..ولا عاد الاولى

مشكوره ويعطيك العافية

فرات

----------


## أنت العزيز

ماطلعوا عندي الصور

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخ ابراهيم 
تسلم بصراحه حركات مضحكه لكن ويش ها السرعه عند المصور لاتقاط الصور الحلوه 
شكرا لك على النقل

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

ما طلعو عندي الصور

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

هههههههههههه
ما ضحكتني الى  رقم 8

تحياتي
skyline

----------


## The SilveR

> ماطلعوا عندي الصور



  |310|

----------


## ولاية علي (ع)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصور مررررررررررررررررره حليوه وتضحك

مشكور أخي على الصور 









تحياتي لك اخوك.... ولاية علي (ع)

----------


## حسام العراقي

مشكور اخوي على  هاي الصور

----------


## حسام العراقي

والله عجبه صورك

----------


## Ali03000

انا عجبتني الرابعة ... حلوة


والله شي اخوي موضوعك... تسلم

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## علي حق

شكرا لك أخوي على هذي الصور المضحكة

ولا تحرمنا من جديدك أخوي وواصل من غير فواصل،،،

----------


## العجمية

وععععععععععععععع لوع جبدي

----------


## العجمية

لوع جبدي وووع

----------

